# Carpet Python: Respiratory Infection?



## Brandon (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello, this is my first snake I've had he is a caramel jag sib, female around 8 months old I've had her for around 1 and a half months and she has only eaten once. I have still offered her food every week so she always has the opportunity to eat if she wants too. It is fairly cold where I am located so I don't know if that could be the reason or not but her cage is roughly 2 by 2 by 2 food, I keep the cold side around 23 - 25 and the warm side around 29 - 31. she is really friendly and calm. she is rarely out of her hide but when she is its at night. when I handle her she is pretty energised and crawls over me a lot. Her skin is really smooth and looks really healthy she just had a shed and there were no problems with it. her eyes are clear and her nose and mouth both are too I don't see any mucus or crust or anything like that. when I handle her I sometimes hear a poping sound or whezzing. but besides that she looks and behaves like she's healthy. so do you think she could have a respiratory infection or could she just be not hungry? I know sometimes snakes don't eat especially younger ones when they go into a new environment. the breeder was Really nice and he said she never refused to eat even during shed. she is about 80cm.

sorry its a lot but I just want everyone to know the whole story.


----------



## kittycat17 (Oct 12, 2017)

So I would try putting her in a tub, with a heat mat, I keep my guys between 32-34 to encourage feeding 
I would also stop handling her until she starts feeding  I know that can be tough to do though hahaaa
With the noises she’s making it would be worth getting her checked by a reptile vet if your worried but bumping the heat up a few degrees will also help that  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brandon (Oct 12, 2017)

Thank you I will put her in a tub and increase heat, and stop handling her for about a week and see if theres a change if not I will get her checked up, thank you


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 12, 2017)

Probably a bit on the cool side at the hot end plus we are still coming out of winter and sometimes even young snakes can go off their food at this time of year.
I'm not saying it isn't RI as I can't see the animal nor do I have a vet degree but if it were me I would warm the hot end of the enclosure a bit, stop handling so much and maybe try some different food types.

What heat source are you using to heat the enclosure, how are you measuring the temp, is the enclosure in a high traffic area, is there a lot of noise. Plenty of other things to try.

Try this thread for some more ideas.........https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/my-snake-wont-eat.220560/#post-2501210


----------



## Brandon (Oct 12, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Probably a bit on the cool side at the hot end plus we are still coming out of winter and sometimes even young snakes can go off their food at this time of year.
> I'm not saying it isn't RI as I can't see the animal nor do I have a vet degree but if it were me I would warm the hot end of the enclosure a bit, stop handling so much and maybe try some different food types.
> 
> What heat source are you using to heat the enclosure, how are you measuring the temp, is the enclosure in a high traffic area, is there a lot of noise. Plenty of other things to try.
> ...



Thanks I will try that I use a eco terra 75watt inferred bulb set on a thermostat to go off at 33 and come back on at 29. she's in my bedroom so theres the tv playing at night and me walking in and out but I'm at school and work most days so she is alone most of the day. cool thanks ill have a look at that.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 12, 2017)

But are you using the thermostat to tell you the temperature? They are not accurate at all. 
A 75w globe in a 2X2 enclosure sounds like overkill to me. You might need to get an infra red non contact thermometer to get a true idea of the temp.


----------



## Brandon (Nov 4, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> But are you using the thermostat to tell you the temperature? They are not accurate at all.
> A 75w globe in a 2X2 enclosure sounds like overkill to me. You might need to get an infra red non contact thermometer to get a true idea of the temp.



it is an all glass terrarium so it looses heat really easy


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 4, 2017)

Don't matter how big the heat source is mate, try putting some insulation around the thing. That heat source is too big for that enclosure.


----------



## Brandon (Nov 5, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Don't matter how big the heat source is mate, try putting some insulation around the thing. That heat source is too big for that enclosure.



okay I will try that thanks


----------

